# Hay and Feed Values



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting read on feeding hay to livestock(mainly cattle) and the affects for different approaches to feeding.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/index.php/production-basics/business-management/5204-hay-is-worth-more-than-its-feed-value


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Another interesting article. Thanks!

I spread my manure from my winter horse pasture from around the feeders in mid-to-late July on my summer pastures. My thinking is that it puts P and K in the ground and that it will dry out quickly in the summer heat so it doesn't smother the pasture grass. Then, a little rain will carry the P/K into the ground.

Just thinking....

Ralph


----------

